# project Frankenwheels



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,fellas,I'm sittin' here,bored outta my skull,so I've decided to embark on a new project!I call it FRANKENWHEELS. I'm takin' a bunch of old parts,and I'm gonna build a unit that I can use for snowplowing,hauling,etc.For starters,I've got a b/s 18hp twin,for power,and the dual-ratio transaxle from a craftsman varidrive,and a 42" snow blade,for pushin'.For wheels,I'm using 10.50x12 rears,and 5.50x12 fronts. I'm hoping it'll turn out as nice as the buggy I posted on the UTV board. I'll take pics as I go,and post them,so you all can see if I screw up,or have a suggestion.I'm not looking for speed,....just brute power!!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I have too much real work to do


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like 'Terafirminator' from Gnomeo and Juliet :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc2iCjnTnN4]YouTube - ‪Gnomeo & Juliet: Terrafirminator Commercial‬&rlm;[/ame]

Id say as long as you over build it ( like scratch built steel frame) - should work good .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*frankenwheels*

Yeah,Tim,I saw your post on your farm project!I really envy you,for that! Around here,land in the countryside is going for almost $50,000 an acre!On top of that there are so many permits,and restriction,and taxes,it's ridiculous!Mchigan has one of the highest tax systems,in the U.S.,and they just pushed through a tax on Social Security benefits!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL,at the video,DT56! I don't think I'll come out with a machine THAT awsome,....but wouldn't it be COOL?!?!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*engie/trans selected*

These are the engine,and transaxle I'll use,after I clean them up.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like good stress reliever keep us updated.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Like I said, You're nuts but i like it!! Cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

*What a local guy did with his spares*



Thomas said:


> Sounds like good stress reliever keep us updated.


He had a semi-junk semi. He calles it a bike. I call it a tractor. YOU be the judge on this one!
If it ain't 'tractor', why did he paint it GREEN?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Like I said, You're nuts but i like it!! Cheers :beer:
> :aussie:


 I cut a KX125 Kawasaki in half and welded it to a 7 HP Dynamark with a 28 inch deck once.
I call it a Dyna-Saki!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That Cummins engine in that trike has me thinking that the 18hp twin for "Frankenwheels"might not be enough!Seems to me,I've got an old Pinto 1600 engine,at my aunt's farm........hmmm...I wonder...?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang,...kinda reminds me of the movie couple years ago..Tranformers.

That's one mean looking 3 legged Deere.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Dang,...kinda reminds me of the movie couple years ago..Tranformers.
> 
> That's one mean looking 3 legged Deere.


Is it 'tractor' or 'Trike'? Pa calls it a MOTORCYCLE!! but it out-weighs most tractors.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I would have to lean towards trike..don't see any use for tractor.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Thomas said:


> I would have to lean towards trike..don't see any use for tractor.


The KENWORTH badge in the rear hides a class 5 Reese reciever! We could hang a plow in THAT with no problem!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Reminds me of the trike they built on monster garage - used an old semi truck - thing was huge.

4 cylender motor on a lawntractor? Could plow snow, the garden and break the 55mph speed limit.....


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Reminds me of the trike they built on monster garage - used an old semi truck - thing was huge.
> 
> 4 cylender motor on a lawntractor? Could plow snow, the garden and break the 55mph speed limit.....


 I have a 'spare' 1.8 Audi diesel under the bench. Thought about putting it on the blown up Cub Cadet.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

That would work - BUT you might want to strengthen the trans up - the torque could possibly break stuff up in the trans.

I saw a video a while back on YT - some automotive school had its classes build a V8 powered JD - amazingly they did such a clean job it looked like JD built it from the factory- unfortunately the video is no longer availible.....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fired up the Briggs,today.After sitting for 2.5 yrs,it rolled 3 times and purred! I LOVE the twins!I'm planning on using a pto clutch,in the drive.I've rigged a switch,so that when I push on the clutch /brake pedal,it kills power to the pto,and a little further applies the brakes.I've got the front spindles/hubs made,and I'm working on the front axle beam. I still have to clean up the trans,and change the gear oil,as well as make the range-selection linkages.I'll post some pics,a bit later.FUUUUUUUUNNNNNN stuff!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,I ran into a problem,on the dual-range trans,today.No high range ! I'll pull it apart,tommorrow,and see what's wrong.Hopefully,it's just a stuck slider-gear,since it's been sittin' forever.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*transaxle*

Well,I pulled the transaxle apart,and it's done for.Apparently someone had it apart,before I got it,and had left out a shim,as well as dropping something into the gearcase.It ended up lodged between two gears,and they broke .The fluid was rusty brown,and several parts were rusty.You may not see it in these photos,but the medium-sized gear At the top,is broken,as is the one it meshes with. I guess I'll put the 3-speed back in,until I can find another dual-range.Such is life!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*update*

Today I started to work on the sheet metal,and control panel,as well as changing the mount location for the front blade. This thing sits 4" higher than the JD 317,next to it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Had jury duty today.Wasn't able to get to work. BUGGER!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking at your frankenmower - Ive had an idea going thru my head for a while - about making a true 4x4 tractor ( well sort of) - i have GT6000 chassis behind the shed - has the 6 speed still in it. I also have my 69 wheelhorse trans as well still ( needs new trans bushings) - so i planned on mounting the wheelhorse trans under the front, bolting 4 GT rear tires on it ( same bolt pattern as the wheelhorse wheels) , mounting the motor sideways and using the factory electric clutch. 

The clutch side would run the front- with a jackshaft ( input pulley on right side) - rear would just run straight back.

Using the electric clutch id be able to either run in 4 wheel drive , with multiple speeds or two wheel ( with front in neutral and clutch off) - steering would be setup with large ujoints on the axle ends, with sort of a noma rear steer setup ( bolted to chassis) . Front trans would need to mount in same orintation as in the back, and shift levers lengthened - plus would be my wheelhorse has the same style high low trans as the original GT trans ......

The front would need to be unlocked ( to steer) the rear could be locked ( if i wanted to) 

Think what something like that would go thru - mud, water, snow..... i just have too much stuff going on to build one now - ill be lucky to get my 2 wheel drive offroad agway going ( with an eventual 4x4 setup also).


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love imagining what COULD be,and then trying to do it!Today,I mounted a 3000# electric winch to the front of FrankenWheels,to lift/lower the blade .Now,I'm setting up a belly blade attatchment,for leveling.Some -what like the road trucks have.But,that's not a priority,right now.First,I've gotta replace a leaking tire,and finish the wiring.Then,I can start thinking about paint.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I picked this winch up at Harbor Freight for $60, a couple of yrs ago.It had remote,but I removed it,and hard-wired it to the 3-way switch,just below the ign.sw.It has power-in&power-out,plus freewheel,so it works really well for lifting/lowering the 42" blade.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Revamp*

After running into a problem with the engine turned sideways,( required 2 belts,and no room for leg),I turned the engine back,put in a driveshaft to a mid-frame cross-drive,and ran a belt from the cross-drive to the trans.Thanks to the on-line v-belt calculator,I got a 5/8x37 v-belt,and "Frankenwheels" LIVES!! I'll post some pics,later,but right now I'm having fun with it!!!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> After running into a problem with the engine turned sideways,( required 2 belts,and no room for leg),I turned the engine back,put in a driveshaft to a mid-frame cross-drive,and ran a belt from the cross-drive to the trans.Thanks to the on-line v-belt calculator,I got a 5/8x37 v-belt,and "Frankenwheels" LIVES!! I'll post some pics,later,but right now I'm having fun with it!!!


Did I mention that I hauled the plazma cutter home last month?? Sat night, we did 90% of the ceiling insulation in the 'in town' shop! It's SHIRTSLEEVES temps off a woodskid, all day!! 
I get boored some evenings, so PLEASE post pics!
Frank was saying that a certain 16 hp briggs needed more. I have a 1.8 VW diesel under the bench and a PLAZ!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Know what ya mean! It hit 53,today,so I played with the "frankenwheels" project. That diesel might be fun to play with!!LOL I plan on gettin' some pics this week. It's just about ready to strip it for paint.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*drive*

These are the latest pics. I used the driveshaft to connect to the x-drive,and a belt from the x-drive to the trans. A simple mouse-trap clutch,and it works great.I still want to find a dual-range trans,though. Now,I'll strip it for paint.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Looking at your frankenmower - Ive had an idea going thru my head for a while - about making a true 4x4 tractor ( well sort of) - i have GT6000 chassis behind the shed - has the 6 speed still in it. I also have my 69 wheelhorse trans as well still ( needs new trans bushings) - so i planned on mounting the wheelhorse trans under the front, bolting 4 GT rear tires on it ( same bolt pattern as the wheelhorse wheels) , mounting the motor sideways and using the factory electric clutch.
> 
> The clutch side would run the front- with a jackshaft ( input pulley on right side) - rear would just run straight back.
> 
> ...



How about this?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good Lord,that looks AWSOME!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got to get a mini chisel plow for it and you can work your garden!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Plowed snow today.Got almost done,and the x-drive came loose.After checking it,Ifound I had only tack-welded the mounts! After I re-welded them,(properly,this time)it works great!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like fun! You must have gotten more snow that we did. There really wasn't enough to bother plowing it. Glad to hear your frankenwheels works great!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,me too!Now,I can concentrate on pulling it down for paint. I'll try to post pics as I do it. We had a 3" snowfall,last night,but I don't expect any more great amounts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,with warm weather fast approaching,I find myself looking forward to working on "Frankenwheels",again.
After a few adjustments,I wondered how well it would pull.So,I ran a chain from the hitch,on Frankenwheels,to my '85 Chevy longbed. I put the truck in neutral,took up the slack,and let it rip!
Result: It never slipped,nor spun....it just PULLED !! So,this year,I'll get it painted,and think about adding a pto,and a cab. I'm also thinking of a rear light,for night work.
I also want to add some width (4" per side)to the rear wheels.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I could have brought this with me,when I moved,but I didn't have the room.
It ended up getting scrapped out,but I miss playing with it.


Maybe I'll try to build another .


----------

